# Pics, Mod. Desi Trim...



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Just wondering if groomers & owners too like the placement of the "belt" on my Modified "Desi" trim. My 1st time doing a "belted" look. My friend & I 1st used a black magic marker to see what placement we liked. Next we scissored in the pattern. Then about a week later I took my clippers too this belted area. Don't bother to critique the rest of him since scissors haven't touched the front part of his body since mid June, & his rear half was about 3 wks ago after I had a grooming mess up. Which is why I put this belted design on Leif to cover up my mistake. Of course my mistake is still growing out & you can see where his belly is very short around this "belt" area.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

placement looks ok to me, it's maybe a little too straight but otherwise fine, once the back leg grows in and you tighten up the jacket it should look lovely

(sorry I couldn't resist having a little play to show you what I mean)


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think you are right that the sides do need to be a little more curved. On a FB page a groomer said the same thing. Just from the top it looks curved to me & from the backside it seems curved. Maybe more belly hair right in front of his sheath to create a rounder look. I just need to play around. I thought I might do this look at APF. Try something different since it seems in the grooming competition most people have ditched any belted style.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Follow the link.......it may help:


http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/2770-desi-trim.html


I miss Flyingduster so much!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

The overall placement looks right, except for when it gets to the tuck-up. It looks like it should angle down towards it. I'd definitely look at some of Flyingduster's pictures of Paris in a desi and compare. I think the main thing when you're grooming is to take a look after each step and make sure your dog still looks balanced from head to tail. This could just be me and how I'm looking at him too. It just looks like his "pants" are pulled up a bit too high.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

You know, the more I look at the pictures and think about it, I think you just need more hair on his tuck-up to blend that area into his back legs. That might be what keeps attracting my eye.


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

Something seems off in the back end. From the pic he is kind of angled so I cant be sure but his butt looks too puffy and the line seems a little too straight up. The tuck up needs something. I would ring the tail and then check again. Maybe its just an illusion. I would stack him then take another picture before changing anything.The top design is really nice though, I always had trouble getting that perfect heart shape. The desi is such an elegant trim...too bad it fell out of favor.




My first attachment....so proud !!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I am going to work on actually scissoring his whole body this weekend. I got the top arrow spot in the correct spot & I need more curve to the belt- which was the critique from my FB groomer forums. I will scissor him a/o this weekend & see where that takes me. I think I will leave his front end fuller (except legs) & tighten up the rear- sort of like a Scandi. Well, at least I am done for the season showing him, so practice, practice, practice.


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

3 Dogs- what is the FB groomer forum you spoke of? I would love to check it out and see groomers critique work. Always looking to improve my skills. If your not allowed to post in public send me a pm


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Of course the FB page is "invited" so 1st you must "friend" my on FB & then I can "request" you to be added. They actually will verify that you are a groomer or dog person before they will accept you but then you are good to go. I am on "Critique Your Groom" & on "Pro Groomer Network" both are awesome & then I am on another one that is just for NC, SC & Virginia groomers. So look up Katie Cathey- I am probably the only one in NC.


so, this weekend I redid the "belted" area of Leif & scissored just over his hip bones, some angle to pin bone, tail, & then his TK & a little of his crest so please ignore the lumps & bumps all over him.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

3dogs said:


> Of course the FB page is "invited" so 1st you must "friend" my on FB & then I can "request" you to be added. They actually will verify that you are a groomer or dog person before they will accept you but then you are good to go. I am on "Critique Your Groom" & on "Pro Groomer Network" both are awesome & then I am on another one that is just for NC, SC & Virginia groomers. So look up Katie Cathey- I am probably the only one in NC.
> 
> 
> so, this weekend I redid the "belted" area of Leif & scissored just over his hip bones, some angle to pin bone, tail, & then his TK & a little of his crest so please ignore the lumps & bumps all over him.


I love the shaved ears and tail, at first I was scared to do it and now this is the only cut I keep Fallen in, he looks so masculine. lOL


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Both my poodles have shaved ears & tight short tails. I love the clean look. Other than that both my Poodles are in different styles. Cleaning the ears is so easy with them nice & tight. I am converting many clients to short ears, maybe not shaved like mine but def. edged out ears. I have converted lots of Shih-Tzu's to shaved ears & the owners are loving it.

Now that Leif has a design in him I am actually loving it. I was really scared at first to do it but then again it is just hair & will grow. I looks like he has pants on now & my 6 yo loves it.


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

I certified in non-sporting on my poodle in a desi trim, and one thing that was pointed out to me that I didn't realize is that the underside of the belt is also supposed to go into a point, matching up with the top point. like a parenthesis ")" I had just sort of ended mine in the sanitary. Not sure how yours ends but that may help


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

That is great help but not sure how the heck one puts the "arrow" on the underside. It is hard enough just connecting the lines from each side to meet on the bottom side. Even seeing the "arrow" on top is hard enough to etch in. I read the article that Liz Paul wrote on her "Desi" & it didn't say anything at all about the stomach area having an "arrow" too. Thank you.


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

I know absolutely nothing about where the line should be but I like the look of it in post 10 now that you have the shaping more defined. It seems like the front makes a big circle using his rib cage and the trim line, with the back end coming out straight before angling down for the leg. It pleases my non-technical eye.


----------

